# Is all polyester IFR?



## Vancity designer (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm wondering if all polyester is inherently flame retardant. My internet searching suggests as much. I'm making some decorative window curtains for a set, and the theatre requires them to be IFR. I'm trying to avoid buying a big bottle of Rosco product for such a small project, but also want to comply. I'm wondering if it's enough to simply choose any old polyester fabric from a fabric store, or if only certain kinds of polyester are IFR. Thanks!


----------



## StradivariusBone (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't speak to the veracity of that statement, but we did have our curtains measured recently by the company who won the bid to maintain our stage drapes and he seemed to imply as much when comparing our current set (about 5 years old and polyester) to our old set which was a cotton blend of some sort. I don't know if the same applies to the craft store fabrics though.


----------



## Robert (Feb 12, 2014)

I think the answer is all polyesters are not create equal. Check the link to SewWhat, for more info.
Fire Retardant Fabrics, Fire Retardant Drapery


----------

